# 7'2" trailer height (size of horse to fit)?



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am trying to figure out what size of horse a 7'2" trailer will comfortably fit. I found a nice used trailer this height and haven't bought a horse yet ( i am 6' and will need at least a 16hand horse)...just wasn't sure if 7'2" was to short for a larger horse?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For a horse 16 hands or better *I* personally would _not_ purchase a trailer with less than 7' clearance. I like the extra head room in case they pop their head up while traveling or loading & unloading...

So, my trailers are 7' and my other trailer is 7'6"...sometimes referred to as warmblood height.

Today it is more common for 7' clearance or higher...along with the height also comes usually wider stall and wider trailer along with a longer stall if a straight load trailer when they refer to "warmblood trailer".


Happy shopping.


----------

